# Visual "stuttering" in Counter-Strike: Source



## star99ers (Sep 10, 2003)

I've been having this problem lately where whenever I move I get some sort of FPS lag or something and I suddenly warp back a few inches in the game. It really makes the game play unbearable. What's even weirder is that the in-game footsteps seem to match this, like I have a third leg or something. I tried turning down the visual setting but that only makes it worse. HL2 and HL2: DM work fine so I am wondering what is up. Does anyone have any ideas to solve this?


----------



## Argy (May 4, 2005)

are you running a firewall or an active anti-virus in the back ground?
what internet connection are you running?..Broadband or Dial-up?
what are your computer stats...are you sure they meet the requirements of Counterstrike?


----------



## star99ers (Sep 10, 2003)

Argy said:



> are you running a firewall or an active anti-virus in the back ground?
> what internet connection are you running?..Broadband or Dial-up?
> what are your computer stats...are you sure they meet the requirements of Counterstrike?


I have a firewall and antivirus, I'm on Broadband, and my computer has been able to run the game fine in the past.


----------



## Argy (May 4, 2005)

hrm....have you tried running it with the firewall and anti-virus disabled?
i know it sounds like a stuipid idea but give it a try.
and have u changed anything or updated anything recemntly that may have caused it?
im sorry if im asking obcveous questions but sometimes they are the cause.


----------



## Denvarin (Jul 5, 2005)

I had the same issue, I deleted the game off my "Play Games" list and reinstalled. Took a few minutes but fixed it up for me. I had a defect in some files.


----------



## timothye (Nov 19, 2004)

Have you tried to validate you game files ..

validate my game files

lets see if this takes care of it ..


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

I have the exact same problem; HL2 and DM are fine but CS:Source locks up for a second and its not lag.

What I have found to work is to type cl_smooth 0 in the console. It seems that I have to type that each time I play another game, but it has gotten rid of any lag/freezing.

Hope that helps.


----------



## star99ers (Sep 10, 2003)

Kramer55 said:


> I have the exact same problem; HL2 and DM are fine but CS:Source locks up for a second and its not lag.
> 
> What I have found to work is to type cl_smooth 0 in the console. It seems that I have to type that each time I play another game, but it has gotten rid of any lag/freezing.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks man that fixed it. But now I want to help you. So you don't have to type it in each time, do this:

go to C:\Program Files\Valve\Steam\SteamApps\you're e-mail here\counter-strike source\cstrike\cfg

open "config.cfg" with either notepad or wordpa, and at the bottom of the list type out cl_smooth "0", and then it will be set like that permanently.


----------

